# Moving on



## karajh (Jul 25, 2009)

What is the best way to move on after the divorce is over. I have read to make sure you take up to a year before you get into another relationship and things like that. I have not met anyone.. but I have been asked out plenty.. so to make sure I don't hurt someone else how long would you wait to date and how would you go about meeting someone?

THANKS!


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes. I've read that it may be up to two years. I think that's a bit long. 

I guess casual dating, after the divorce, is fine. 

I will tell myself that I am not looking to be married again (now). I am just looking to meet a friend and have fun. That way, the pressure isn't there.

About meeting someone-hmmm. I guess church groups; internet; activities; those are the common places.


----------



## Ash22 (Oct 21, 2009)

I would like to think that we will know when we are ready, but often times that isn't the case or some of us wouldn't be in the situations we are now in!

Once you have pinpointed everything that contributed to the downfall of your first relationship, recognized your role in it, "repaired" yourself, and are able to fully love yourself do I think one is ready. Yes, quite a list!

As far as where to meet people. Just get out and do things. Join clubs, organizations, volunteer at places, take classes somewhere. The more places you get to, the more different types of people you will meet.


----------

